# Massey Ferguson 240 Strange Lift Problem



## 200TDi (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello,

I bought a 1998 Massey Ferguson 240 and am in the process of restoring it. The tractor has the factory auxiliary type hydraulic pump.

The 3 point lift did not initially work. I replaced the hydraulic fluid and cleaned the strainer filter. Both were quite nasty.

After starting up the tractor the lift worked, however it gradually slowed in speed over the course of 2-3 minutes until all movement stopped.

I drained the fluid and cleaned the filter a second time and experienced the same result: the lift worked for few minutes and then gradually stopped.

When initially activated after the filter changes, the lift was fast with no shuddering. 

Any ideas on what may be the issue? I appreciate any help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 200TDi,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Install a 3000 psi pressure gauge in the hydraulic system to determine if it is the pump. Your pump should put out 2000+ psi.


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 24, 2020)

Having issues with my 240 MF hydraulic leak from a strange area. If anyone can help, I need to know what that part does


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ozzy said:


> Having issues with my 240 MF hydraulic leak from a strange area. If anyone can help, I need to know what that part does


If that's where your brake actuation rod is at you have a seal out. I believe the brakes are suppose to run dry. The seal would be where the large trumpet flange bolts to the differential
I may be wrong on the location of the leak. A picture of a larger aera around the leak would help. Do you have drum brakes or disk brakes.

Welcome to the forum
It's more effective to start a new thread than to add a new subject to an existing thread. More viewers.


----------

